# What strings and why?



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Since I tried Elixir strings years ago I didn't even think about buying other brands, now, a few months ago I was so lazy that I went to Future Shop instead of L&M for strings and they only had a cheap Gibson Nickel strings set; surprisingly these cheap strings lasted as much or more than Elixir, the tone changed no much and the guitar stayed in tune as much, if no more, as with Elixir, they were even still plated after a month which was impossible for me while using regular strings. 

I started using Elixir because my hands sweat when I play guitar, in places where the air is humid I had mi first string broken in the first practice session. I'm I missing something or all Gibson strings are really well well made? 

In an attempt to educate myself I would like to hear your opinions and experiences. Thank you all!


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I found Elixir strings to have a "dead ringing" sound
And they shed plush or something when they're worn 
Are the Gibson strings you bought nickel plated or pure nickel?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Nickel plated at $4.99 or so...


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh yeah I saw those at Best Buy last weekend
You guys still have Future Shop in Ontario?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

No but the neon sign wasn't changed until yesterday


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have some of these that I plan on trying on my acoustic soon. They do make them for electric guitars also and they are coated and less expensive than Elixir.

The salesperson at our local L&M recommended them over the Elixir strings as his personal preference.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Never heard of Dragon Skin, I should try them to compare because I pretty much still like Elixir. Please let us know your impressions when you decide to put them on. 

The guys from our L&M said the same to me about D'addario NYXL and it turned to be the worst electric guitar strings I've ever had. Never!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

D'Addario 10-45 all nickels for the bright guitars, 10-46 nickel-wrapped steel for the darker ones. Why? Coz I don't have battery acid sweat that damages strings/hardware and I just find fewer 'dead' strings from pack to pack with D'Addario.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've only used Dean Markley blue Steel custom lights, so I can't compare them to anything else.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

When I first starting playing, my strat had 9-42 on it and so I used that gauge for a couple of years and just bought fender strings. That's what it came with, what did I know.

Then at one point after a couple of years I tried GHS Boomers (11-50) and all was well and the people were glad. I haven't used anything else since. They sound big, last well enough, and feel great.


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

I usually use Elixir Polywebs for electrics 10-46, I tried some 9-42's my wrist liked them. My ears prefer 10's

After that I default the Ernie Ball Slinkys.

Why? they feel nice on my fingers I suppose. When they start to sound deadish.. I change them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not much of a sweater myself, more of a cardigan. 8)

I like Elixers on my acoustics, because it's blue moons between uses and string changes.
They seemed to stay bright, even on a fairly dark guitar for a long time.

I've used GHS Boomers 10-46 for years now.
I've picked up EB Slinkys when I couldn't get the Boomers.
Now, I'll use either, I have some of both here.

No real reason, other than never any issues and they sound good to me.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

few ways to decide. coated or uncoated? steel or nickel core? nickel wrap? gauge? all of these have tonal impacts as well. nickel core and wound, softest, steel core nickel wrap sharper. there are many materials used now tend to range from bright to brighter. coating generally just adds to the longevity of the string but moreso for me the feel, which i dont like. and then gauge. thicker the gauge the thicker the sound but at the cost of tougher bends.

i myself enjoy hybrid sets. whether 9-46 ( plain strings from a 9 set wounds from a 10) there is a skinny top bottom heavy as well which is 10-52 i believe. these tonal impacts arent major compared to the feel. what feel do you like? once you determine that you can narrow down on prefered gauge and then lastly the most minimal decision imho is the material.

then again i find certain gauges or types work better on certain guitars than others. for instance my slide guitar has 11 slinkeys, les paul and floyd guitar both have hybrid slinkeys. my strat takes 9-46 dr pure blues. i elixirs on my acoustic for the life they offer, the feel doesnt impact my chording as much as my lead. just really gotta try a few and find what you like.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, the biggest factor for me is price. I would much rather change my strings 3 times as often at $6 than 1 time at $18. There's no substitute for fresh strings. Although, I HAVE been wanting to try some pure nickel strings. Just to check 'em out. However, I never see them when I go to buy new strings.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you guys for so many responses! 

My electric goes with 10-42/46 because that's what I easily find but I prefer 10-46/48/52. I agree, i don't like to spend too much on strings because I change my strings fairly quickly and new strings are the best strings. 

I've never cared about the materials used because I don't like the sound of brand new strings, to me they sound best after two or three hours of continuous use. 
I do my best calibrating my guitar everytime I change strings which in not even close to what a professional guitar tech can do but it helps me staying in tune so I too change strings when they start to sound out of tune and I have to record something. If I don't have a record to do they stay on the guitar a little longer for practice. 

So, nobody else trying the Gibson ones?


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

not a fan of gibson strings. if youre having tuning issues firstly look at the way your winding your strings, your wraps should be even and should end with the string going from the post to the nut at the bottom of the windings. i have a technique which involves a series of bends in the string around the post and itself to help lick the first wind to the post preventing slippage. next tuning issue could nut or saddle grooves need a quick file. ive always used ernie ball for the fact that fresh they sound better than any other string ive tried, they have a great feel to them. only thing is they dont last as long as their coated counterparts, but at 6 bycks a pack i agree id rather change 3 times than once with elixirs, unless its my acoustics.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I have high ratio fender locking tuners and static bridge so no tuning issues. 
I agree with you Axeman16 that EB sound great when new but I've found the Gibson as good, still don't know why.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

i didnt gel with the gibsons for some reason. that being said i didnt gel with daddario, dean markley and a few other popular brands. always found i couldnt wait till they were dead (didnt take too long) and put ebs back on. just felt like home. the fingers know. that being said as much of an eb fan i am the dr blues on my strat are simply fantastic on that guitar. better than ebs on that particular guitar. let your fingers tell you, when they know they know.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Gibson strings aren't cheap strings. They normally sell for the same price as Ernie Ball, D'Addario and other non-coated strings. They only appear cheaper because you're used to paying $20 for a pack of Elixir coated strings.

I use Gibson strings almost exclusively. I have Elixir Nanowebs on my PRS Hollowbody right now but will probably go back to using Gibson Vintage Reissue strings next time. They're all that I use on my LP and 335. I like the sound, feel, durability. I also find the Gibson acoustic strings to sound fantastic but they go dead very quickly for me (i.e. two weeks). I will experiment with John Pearse and others when I run out.

Here's my stash after Best Buy had the 50% off sale for Reward Zone members last year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

For guitar, I'm not crazy about coated strings (Although I am going to try some black ones on LP copy that I use for slide--so my fingers won't be on them quite the same way as fretting.

For electric guitar I use GHS Boomers--I tried them years ago and stayed with them due to liking their sound, they seem to last for me, and they are usually a little bit lower priced than other brands (Some of which are made by GHS--so they need to be marked up)
However I avoid the cheap generic/store brand strings--they don't last long.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The DR strings - neon ones- I find last a very long time on electric guitar. They look freaky and have an agreeable sound. 

I've also found that "fast fret" string conditioner before and after playing prolongs the life of any sting. It inhibits oxidization (rust). I believe every dedicated guitarist who plays 3x > per week should get fast fret it a similar product to maintain string longevity and ease of play.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Thomastik-Infeld Jazz Swing Lights 11-47 on all of my semis and hollowbodies, and D'Addario Light Tops- Heavy Bottoms 10-52 on all the solid bodies. I've settled on these 2 types of strings over the years. I've been using the same sets for my guitars for at least 10 years now. The Thomastik-Infeld strings last forever for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Most of my guitars are strung with Ernie Ball 10s. I used to have 11s on one of my Strats (because John Mayer used 11s at me time). The 11s sounded great but my fingers are too short to bend those 11 and hold a vibrato. 10s aren't easy either but I can do it. I recently tried an Ernie Ball Slinky hybrid set 9/46? an found my bends and vibrato to be spot on and quite easy. I think I'm going to stick with the hybrids because I get to bend easily and still have a solid bottom end. 

In in terms of brands, I mostly have EB slinkys because that's what my kids buy me for Christmas. I do have a set of Gibson strings as well. 

I use D'Addario strings on my acoustic only because I bought it new and that's what they were strung with so I just kept buying the same ones.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

(10-46) I normally use either Fender 150s or else Gibson Vintage on my electrics. Both are round cores and pure nickel wounds. I do not care for the ugly, harsh tone of hex cores and/or nickel plated steel windings. I'll use other brands if I can't find them, like because I am temporarily out of my home area or something but they have to be full nickel and they won't be D'Addario. 



(11-52) I like Gore Elixer Nano-Webs on my acoustics. I've tried them on my electrics and I noticed no benefit for the extra money but on acoustic guitars they're the bomb. They don't have perfect tone due to the coating but they're more than good enough tone for everyday use and they last almost forever. If I was going to record tomorrow I would buy a half dozen sets of Martin XP today for that purpose and then go back to the Elixers.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I've tried a lot of the brands mentioned and while they all get the job done I choose DR strings. They sound and feel great and continue to sound good while lasting longer than only other non coated string. This is important when having multiple guitars. I hate picking up a guitar I haven't played in a while and have dead strings. And i don't like changing strings often. I actually prefer the sound of slightly used new strings. Just a bit too twangy when they're fresh. 
Electrics are all strung 10-46 or occasionally 10-52. My prs sounds meaty with 11's but can't play as well with them anymore. 

Acoustic strings i havent branched out much. Tried Martin phosphor bronze 12's and they stuck. Been 15 years or so I've been using them and can't see that changing anytime sooon.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I kill strings in a half hour set live, so I'll go with whatever is cheapest. The band has a deal with Curt Mangan strings (USA), and they have been very comparable to my usual D'addario XL 10-52s. We tried some GHS boomers on this tour and I haven't noticed a big difference.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

For Acoustic was going with Martin Lifespan, but once I used Martin Flexible core on a couple different guitars, I switched. They're not coated, so don't last as long, but they feel so good. 12.5's for me are just right since they feel lighter than that, but still give plenty of punch. For electric I find Slinkys, D'Addario, GHS boomers all pretty similiar, but I think I still favour the Markley blue steel, 11's on my Tele, 10's on LP and Strat. Want to try a set or two of Curt Mangan's nickel to see what the hype is about.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so happy with my Gibson reissue strings! Pure nickel 9/42's! I have locking Sperzel tuners on my Parker. No issue with strings going out of whack at all. I have these strings on my Gibson SG too! I really like them a lot.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

-D'Addario XL nickel wound Blues/Jazz Rock 11-49 on the Gretsch
-L&M 9 to 46 no name specials on the lesser guitars
-D'Addario XL nickel 10 to 52 on the Tele


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Another vote for Dean Markley blue steels. I use them on my electrics, and they hold tune well, even with a floyd. They have a very balanced warm tone and feel like butter to me. Last a good time too.

I also hate strings when they are new, but the blue steels sound great after about a half hour of playing.

I have been curious to try those cobalt strings though?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was impressed with the Gibson strings that came on my SG 50s Trib. Enough to consider buying a few packs next time Best Buy is losing leaders. They played nicely and lasted quite a while. In fact, that guitar gets alot of play, light and easy to grab and sit on the couch with. 

Been a DR guy for a decade+ now. Recommend by my guitar tech, who plays them. And he sells them bulk to me for less than $5 a set. 11's on the Gretsch, 10's on everything else. And Elixir's on the acoustics.


----------



## Harvester1199 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use Dunlop strings. They feel better then dadderio and last longer then Ernie ball. They also sound great for metal. I use 11- 50 for e-flat and 11-54 for c- standard


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Been using Daderrios exclusively for the past decade but after a bunch of broken A's & D's on my LP (from 2 different 3-packs) I am left with a bad taste and am looking for alternatives. This is a timely thread .........................


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

D'Addario on almost every stringed instrument. EJ-16, EJ-17, EJ-18 on acoustics, EXL-110 on most electrics, Chromes on the basses, and whatever D'Addario on all the other instruments. 

They are consistent in tone, lifespan, and durability, plus they're not too expensive and they have a very long shelf life.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Acoustic archtop - D'Addario EJ-17
Flattop - EJ-16
12-string - EJ-38
Electrics - Chromes ECG-24 (11 gauge flats - on ALL my electrics
basses - either Chromes or tapes

i detest finger noise on electrics. I hate basses that sound so bright they should be guitars.


----------



## PulienJier (Dec 5, 2014)

11 to 54 Earnie Ball Beefy Slinky on my standard tuning
12 to 56 EB Noy even Slinky on my D standard tuning

Other than those is way too light for me. If I can't feel the string under my fingers, it ain't worth playing.

And I like EB a lot. They last for ages (I play every day) and they are cheap.


----------

